# Mince Pies & Dog....



## Arkko (Oct 11, 2009)

Right first things first i have notified my vet of this so thats done

Think i just need a bit of reasurance!! 

Roxie my staffy has eaten 4 mince pies! (my fault as i should have put them up higher) She hasnt eaten any of the foil otheriwse we would be at the vets right now, just the pies.

Im hoping this is just a case of wait and wait till it appears? Her tummy is making some funny noises and shes not very comfy but im guessing this is because its more food and alot richer than she has ever had in her tum! Unfortunatly i didnt discover this untill after i had fed her tea so she has that ontop of the pies. 

Im thinking its going to be a long night!! Ive done everything right yes? I think im panicing because of the raisins


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

As far as I'm aware mince pies aren't toxic to dogs so in all honesty I wouldn't worry about it, I've known dogs that have scoffed worse :lol2:


----------



## Arkko (Oct 11, 2009)

So have I, 

Its just the amount of raisins that is worrying me! 

One of the labs i used to walk ate an entire cheese board including a whole bunch of grapes and box of crackers once :bash:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

though grapes and dried friut was a no-no with dogs?
i was told they caused fits???


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm sure she'll be ok, the amount of filling they put in mince pies isn't much. My dog ate a whole pot of vanish as a puppy, and a whole gooey choccie cake last year as it was left within reach..oops, but she was ok, it just makes them sick and have the runs. Obviously in large proportions is extremely toxic but in this case i'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm sure she will be fine, just have bad belly ache and some rather interesting outgoings, if ya know what I mean!
The amount of raisins that she would have eaten will not be that high. Keep a close eye on her and maybe find a peg for your nose!

My dog munched through two huge bags of maltesers when she was a pup. She had a bad belly for a couple of days but was ok after that!

If there was any serious cause for concern I'm sure the vet would have said to take her in


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

To be honest she should be fine I have had my dogs steal mince pies before with no ill effects whatsoever the only thing i know of food wise that is truly toxic with dogs is chocolate as it contains theobromide which kills their kidney function I would be a bit more wary if they contain alcohol as that is not good for them but apart from a dose of the trots she shoudl be fine


----------



## Arkko (Oct 11, 2009)

Thankyou everyone. 

I know im probably worrying for nothing but have heard too many horror stories not to be paranoid!! 

Ive been making her go in the garden every half an hour, the poor thing probably thinks ive lost the plot lol


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Aww, bless her. Hope she feels better soon.

My older lab ate a bar of soap last week. Didn't even throw up or have the trots. But then he has been known to eat a pound of raw lard :?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

thats just labs.
i know of one who ate a car bumper and 56 pound sack of potatoes in one sitting.

appart from bottom burps and belly ache he was fine.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

A car bumper? :gasp: :lol2: Brilliant.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the whole thing off a very nice old classic rover

ooops! :gasp:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

sammy1969 said:


> To be honest she should be fine I have had my dogs steal mince pies before with no ill effects whatsoever the only thing i know of food wise that is truly toxic with dogs is chocolate as it contains theobromide which kills their kidney function I would be a bit more wary if they contain alcohol as that is not good for them but apart from a dose of the trots she shoudl be fine


You should learn from this thread then, raisins can be deadly to dogs in far smaller measures than chocolate can...unless you are talking strong bitter cooking chocolate

I think along the lines of others here, the manufacturers would most likely be so stingy with the filling that there is most likely little cause for concern. 

However the message about grapes and raisins proving deadly can be one vets are unaware of, although unlikely now just a few years back it was common. On going investigation seems to link it to being almost like an allergy which is very common in dogs, some dogs can eat a fair amount and be fine, and others more reactive to it can eat relatively small amounts and die so always worth tripe checking when asking vet advice that they are actually aware of the reports of dogs dying from eating raisins.

I worked in a well known and much hated pet shop chain when younger and got into the habit of asking all Labrador owners what their dogs had eaten, many had strange stories, including dogs that had eaten a Motorcycle helmet and gauntlets, one that ate a wooden window sill, one a foam sofa bed, another ate its way out of the kitchen through a dividing wall thick enough to contain gas pipes but the best by far was a friend of ours Dads farm dog, we went to a charity event at the Farm, a Sheep roast with 5 dead complete sheep hung around an open massive bonfire, the party goers ate 4 sheep, then the Farm lab ate the 5th all alone over night having escaped his kennel in the barn. The dog couldnt move until midday, crawled to his kennel and then didnt move again for another 2 days. If I had known about it on the day I would have insisted they got a vet in, but I was only told the story a week after, by which time the Lab was right as rain and still chuffed with himself over his very special meal.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

I didn't know that about raisins, Kare. We have Guide Dogs, so they get no human food at all, and if we were ever able to afford our own pet dog, then they'd be raised and trained the Guide Dog way, so same would apply wherever possible. But very good to know, thanks 

It is incredible what they eat! I just choked on my coffee reading about that sheep :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i knew but i dont tend to get taken seriously, lol.

the vets think that my dogs fruit and cake habit is what has triggered her fits.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> i knew but i dont tend to get taken seriously, lol.
> 
> the vets think that my dogs fruit and cake habit is what has triggered her fits.


Sorry dude, I just looked back and saw you had mentioned it. I totally missed your post :blush:


----------



## Arkko (Oct 11, 2009)

Thats why i was so worried, cause i know how bad raisins can be and god knows what other crap was in there!! 

However, rox is fine, bit gassy but everything else normal!. She came to work with me as usual and stunk the car out lol. 

shes dead chuffed with herself!


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

Mac, one of my Jack Russells, got into a bag of jam doughnuts someone had left in the living room once and ate five of them. When we got home he was practically spherical, and he looked really uncomfortable; he didn't poop for two days... :gasp:


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

*im glad shes fine and recovered from her experience,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and i wish someone would tell my staffys that grapes are bad for them coz if one gets dropped they go mental for it and its a rush to see who can get it lol*


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i cant have grapes in the house because my dog will take them and eat them all.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

WEll can only talk from my own experiences and i have kept dogs for years ever since i was 5 infact which is when i was brought my first dog by my parents who was with me till i was 15, and I have never heard of this before. The dog i have that eats grapes has done so since he was a puppy and never reacted at all ok he has never had more than two in one sitting and never on a regular basis and he will try to get to eat raisins on the odd occasions i do have them but they are never freely given. He has eaten half a box of belgian chocolates once he got into the cupboard i had them stashed in which did nearly end in tears and he has never been near chocolate since but the mince pies he stole never gave him any ill effects at all so i guess i have been lucky


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> WEll can only talk from my own experiences and i have kept dogs for years ever since i was 5 infact which is when i was brought my first dog by my parents who was with me till i was 15, and I have never heard of this before. The dog i have that eats grapes has done so since he was a puppy and never reacted at all ok he has never had more than two in one sitting and never on a regular basis and he will try to get to eat raisins on the odd occasions i do have them but they are never freely given. He has eaten half a box of belgian chocolates once he got into the cupboard i had them stashed in which did nearly end in tears and he has never been near chocolate since but the mince pies he stole never gave him any ill effects at all so i guess i have been lucky


Some dogs obviously react less to chocolate and raisins/grapes. There has been a confirmed report of a mini dachshund having a fatal dose of only 4 raisins. Also we worked out that something like 1 tenth of a green and blacks easter egg was enough to be a potentially fatal dose for our terrier, scary when you think how relaxed we are with easter eggs, we just leave ours round for ages.

The other one that very few people are aware of is xylitol - its an artifical sweetner that is *very* toxic to dogs, my mum made us throw a bag of it out we had in the larder, as you only need a very small amount i believe. Google it.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I didnt know of that one eithr but then i dont leave anything sweet laying around as I know my poodle Mysty will steal it she is worse than Storm for stealing things but wont eat any fruit or vegetables unless they are cooked and covered in gravy lol I will say Iwont be letting STorm have any more grapes as I dont want anything else to happen to him. He has such a life i took him on a 16 weeks after he was kicked across a 15 foot kitchen for saying hello to me. THe guy had steel toecapped boots on and ruptured a disc in his spine. He has recently had a growth removed form his tail but he is fine and yes because of what he has been through I have spoilt him a little but now he wont get his fav treat anymore as I dotn want him getting ill


----------

